# LED lighting for plants?



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

I am looking to get a double stripe LED light for my aquarium. I would appreciate some opinion on whether it would be enough light for low light plants.
Thanks.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be building 16 LEDs (12 White , 4 blue) fixture in about two weeks for my 50 Gallon. I'm reading a lot of information fron nano-reef and planted tank. 

I'll be getting heatsink from Home Depot using their aluminum plates and LEDS from Steve's LEDS. The LEDS will be drive by MeanWell LCP-35-700. 

I don't want to spend a lot of money on this one. This will be my test fixture. If everything is fine, I will make another build for my salty tank.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

The double bright strip is pretty much equivalent to a standard T8 double strip light, so yep, it's adequate. You'll be on the lower end of low-light though. Around 1WPG. You will be able to grow, but you'll obviously be very limited.

I'd just get a T5 rig. Far more bang for your buck.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

The guy at BigALs suggested the T5 HO too. But I just want to have some plants in my tank. He said that LED is not enough light to grow plants. I like the idea that it has night light and don't have to change bulbs.


----------



## kiloman (Dec 22, 2009)

*Look for Luminous Efficacy*

basically it means lumens/ watt, u r trying LED for saving on hydro cost, I wanted to go the same route

however most of the LEDs are 80/100lumens/watt, same as T5 lights, remember ever T5HO have less luminous efficacy, so the even if u r trying to go medium light i think the best is T5 lights

Unless u r trying to make somthing unique or have ur hands on a cheap power LEDs ( in that case pls tip me ) i dont think anything beats T5 as of now

T8 is about 80, T5 is abt 100 T5HO is also abt 80,

if u want to go for high to very high light either for corals or high light plants then u can look into LEDs or T5HO, think for a planted tank adding bit of co2 wont hurt even diy types,

also make sure if u go LED route, u use power LEDs 1W or more else u wont get any ligjht out of it, I read somewhere u get 70% light at 2inch under water and abt 30% at the floor at abt 18" , deeper tanks get even less, so go for shallow tanks and take it easy on growth, with some co2 and medium light u will realise in few months pruning is a chore

Cheers and let us know what u enede up with


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
I have 2 of the Marineland Double Brite LED fixtures on my 2 90 gallon cichlid tanks and I love them. They give off a very white light which looks great in my opinion. They also give off a sparkling light that dances on the substrate. 

Having said that I don't know if they give off enough light to grow even low light plants. It all depends on the length and depth of your tank. As long as your tank is 36 inches long or less you should be OK. That's because the fixture is only 36 inches in length max even though they say its good for up to 48 inch tanks. They have supports that stretch to 48 inches however because the light goes almost straight down the 6 inches on both ends of a 48 inch tank are dark.

Hope this helps.
--
Paul


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Fishlover_680 said:


> The guy at BigALs suggested the T5 HO too. But I just want to have some plants in my tank. He said that LED is not enough light to grow plants. I like the idea that it has night light and don't have to change bulbs.


They are beautiful lights. There's no arguing that.

If you only want a basic planted tank, you'll probably do fine. You'll just have a very small selection of plants to choose from and some will barely grow.

The reason most will suggest a T5 rig is because you'll have the extra light if you end up getting a green thumb (high probability). If you get the LED and want to upgrade you'll either need to replace it or buy another light.


----------



## gjj25 (Jan 25, 2011)

Fishlover_680 said:


> I am looking to get a double stripe LED light for my aquarium. I would appreciate some opinion on whether it would be enough light for low light plants.
> Thanks.


hi fishlover.. what are you trying to achieve.

are you going for a planted tank or just light.. either way i can help you..

i'm an LED designer and i can pretty much design anything for you..  if you want that is.. but the question would be what would u like to achieve.. and i can put you on the right track.

Gary


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember a while back I used a round led light the ones for your closet, it had I think 25 leds on it and I used it for a vase. The vase was like 15" tall and the only plant in there was hornswort, the hornwort was like 6-7" when i dropped in and was weight down not floating and it grew pass 15". but then again this was like a 3 gallon vase not sure if led lights are sufficient enough for a real tank.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Gary,

I'm building a 12 LED fixture for my 50 Gallon planted tank. Would 24" (L) x 6"(W) aluminum plate with 3/16 thickness enough to dissipate heat? The aluminum plate will be exposed in the open so heat can easily escape.

Do you have any other suggestions? Would fins help dissipate heat faster?

I don't see myself forking out $70.00 just for heatsink.



gjj25 said:


> hi fishlover.. what are you trying to achieve.
> 
> are you going for a planted tank or just light.. either way i can help you..
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for all your opinion. I think I will go with the LED light for now. My tank would be 36" long so I should be OK. I like the ripple at the bottom of the tank that are created by the light too.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

You should start up a tank journal (with pics ). Really interested to find out how they perform in a planted tank.


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

Forget the head sink. That small amount of leds wont generate any heat at all. Seriously. And the ballast might be hot if you have a small wattage cheaper ballast, but if your mounting it to aluminum. Dont worry.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

This LED is for my "new" tank which I have not set up yet. I am not good at plants. If it works fine, I will try to post a picture.


----------

